# Help with MSD 6AL / MSD 8980 Timing and VW ICM wiring



## OnTheRunDCI (Jan 24, 2004)

We thought we had it all wired correctly but I'm getting no spark. My satup is a 6al, MSD 8980 timing computer, Blaster coil and the stock 6 wire ICM from my Rabbit GTi. What should I check? Any wiring diagrams for this setup?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Help with MSD 6AL / MSD 8980 Timing and VW ICM wiring (OnTheRunDCI)*

Call me tomorrow in the PM.
Wire that used to go to the distro (green or green black) should go to MSD white. Then from the MSD to the coil.
Ryan (wackyrabbitracer) has a good diagram for this somewhere.


----------



## WackyWabbitRacer (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: Help with MSD 6AL / MSD 8980 Timing and VW ICM wiring (need_a_VR6)*









The MSD kit uses "stand-off" for connecting wires that do not directly attach to the terminals of the coil. 
Since the MSD fires the coil, the wires attached to the "stand-offs" have no connection to the coil.
Cheers, WWR.


----------



## PirelliGTI (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Help with MSD 6AL / MSD 8980 Timing and VW ICM wiring (WackyWabbitRacer)*

I have an '86 GTI (8V CIS) and I was wondering if this diagram would be the one I would follow. I've read several of your posts (WWR) and you seem to be extremely knowledgable so any help will be appreciated. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WackyWabbitRacer (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: Help with MSD 6AL / MSD 8980 Timing and VW ICM wiring (PirelliGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PirelliGTI* »_I have an '86 GTI (8V CIS) and I was wondering if this diagram would be the one I would follow. 

When a MSD or any aftermarket spark box is purchased, the instructions with the unit will describe how the wiring should be done.
The diagram is for an A1 (MKI) Bosch Hall-Effect electronic distributor/ECU. Consequently it may not totally apply to the wiring for an A2 (MKII) GTI as the A2 probably uses a different ECU with different wiring connections.
Cheers, WWR.


----------



## OnTheRunDCI (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Help with MSD 6AL / MSD 8980 Timing and VW ICM wiring (WackyWabbitRacer)*

No spark, for some reason we're getting no signal from the hall sender. We tested it off the car and it's good.


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Help with MSD 6AL / MSD 8980 Timing and VW ICM wiring (OnTheRunDCI)*

I assume you have the necissary equipment to check for voltage and ground at the sensor? When you say you tested it off the car what do you mean? Is the rotor turning?


----------



## OnTheRunDCI (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Help with MSD 6AL / MSD 8980 Timing and VW ICM wiring (joezeeuw)*

Yeah, we have everything. It spins when the motor cranks but we get no signal. Off the car we spin it manually and get a signal.


----------



## WackyWabbitRacer (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: Help with MSD 6AL / MSD 8980 Timing and VW ICM wiring (OnTheRunDCI)*

Can you make the engine run by disconnecting all of the MSD stuff and just using the Bosch Hall-Effect & corresponding ECU?
Cheers, WWR.


----------



## JonsModding (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Help with MSD 6AL / MSD 8980 Timing and VW ICM wiring (OnTheRunDCI)*

Did you adjust the selector on the side that provides ignition for 4-cyl, 6-cyl, 8-cyl to the proper choice?


----------



## JonsModding (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Help with MSD 6AL / MSD 8980 Timing and VW ICM wiring (JonsModding)*

actually your may not be a selector but heres a few useful pages from my installation manual, maybe they will help....


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: Help with MSD 6AL / MSD 8980 Timing and VW ICM wiring (JonsModding)*

Big Caddy just put this up, same way I wired mine. Hope you get it Esh want to see the car in Ocean City. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

